# Thought Locust were Vegetarian?



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

Not sure if I've spelt that right???

Anyway, i'm trying to breed locusts... They've moulted into adults etc, some are mating, but the other day I saw one eating the leg of another!!! :gasp: It was still alive!!! I always thought they weren't cannibals!! 

They get fed every day!!


----------



## fraggs (Mar 16, 2009)

This has never happeded to me before  Are you sure it was not just eating the skin because mine do that sometimes...

~fraggs : victory:


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

I've seen them eating their old skin.... But this was really getting its leg eaten... poor thing!!


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

probably low on protein throw in some dry dog biscuits


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

if the ones that are shedding their skin drop from their perch (they shed the skin upside down hanging from whatever they can) mid-shed then the others all jump in and start eating it. because its all tied up in the skin it cant move so its there for the taking.

i found the problem was with not providing enough branches for them to hang off of. add more branches and youll get fewer issues. although occasionally they still fall mid-shed and then theres nothing you can do about it.


----------

